# Hi from Las Vegas, seeking to adopt a new Golden Retriever



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 


Have you checked Petfinder.com also for a GR, shelters and Rescue Groups list their available dogs on this site. I found both of my adopted Goldens on it, contacted the GR Rescue for my girl and then adopted my boy from my local County Humane Society. 

Check Craigslist too, you may get lucky and find a Golden that is in need of a new home.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd check breeders too, some of them have older puppies that they need to rehome. I'm assuming that these dogs have basic training and are housebroken.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum & good luck in your search.


----------



## TheRocky (Jun 8, 2016)

Welcome aboard, good luck on your search. Hope you can find one as soon as possible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stephen*

Stephen:

I sent you two private messages. Hoping that you have found a Golden to love!


----------

